# Irish: Cronaim thu, pog



## Turkeylegs

I'm not sure if this is Latin? or Italian? or What?  

Someone sent this message to me...and expects me to figure it out!  

Can someone help?  Thankx, from turkeylegs


----------



## MCGF

Turkeylegs said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is Latin? or Italian? or What?
> 
> Someone sent this message to me...and expects me to figure it out!
> 
> Can someone help?  Thankx, from turkeylegs



 Nor Italian, nor Latin, nor Spanish,  where did you find it??


----------



## ElaineG

Looks Gaelic to me.


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Looks Gaelic to me.


 
It seems it *is* Irish (gaelic):

cronaím thu, pog = I miss you, kisses.

Uinni


----------



## Turkeylegs

Thanku you!  From turkeylegs!


----------

